

Arrington Goes Nuts in Unnecesary Force - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/04/exclusive-arrington-goes-nuts-in-unnecesary-force/

======
rms
Erick Schonfeld will be good for Techcrunch, the editorial dynamic definitely
needed a shift.

